# Abandoned Guest House, Norfolk-Update April 2012



## imanoot (Apr 7, 2012)

Ok folks...well here is my first report. Afraid it's not very original or exciting. Thanks to a headsup from maximus I decided to take a look at the abandoned guest house as it appears that the demolition guys are moving in next week. All the abandoned houses are now fully fenced in. Didn't have the bottle to try and breach fencing so did a perimeter walk. There was one house that had a sign outside saying that the guy still lived there. Went up to the house but saw no sign of life.....Anyway, some pics are below and as said not too exciting, but this may be the last chance to get any!!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 7, 2012)

Still looks a nice place to live!!thanks for sharing.


----------



## Old Wilco (Apr 7, 2012)

Is that an old railway/tram in the last photo?


----------



## imanoot (Apr 7, 2012)

I think it is some kind of tram but did notice it seemed to have rubber wheels although I think it has also suffered some fire damage.


----------

